# Alexi Lalas’ Comedy Saugage



## Nonononono (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


>


Was that after a rare win?  . . . it's taken the USMNT over two years to score 13 goals, just saying.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that after a rare win?  . . . it's taken the USMNT over two years to score 13 goals, just saying.


He hasn't played in USA kit for 20 years or so, and his last play-for-play game in MLS was in 2003.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> He hasn't played in USA kit for 20 years or so, and his last play-for-play game in MLS was in 2003.


*Wasn't aware...Imagine that.*
*Still degrading....and Still reflects on the CURRENT Team.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> He hasn't played in USA kit for 20 years or so, and his last play-for-play game in MLS was in 2003.


Aware, just making a point . . . they still aren't that competitive.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Aware, just making a point . . . they still aren't that competitive.


At this stage he is recognizable and marketable, unlike Landon Donavan, who was a much better player but not TV material.  LD might hope for a college coaching job somewhere to retire on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2019)

espola said:


> At this stage he is recognizable and marketable, unlike Landon Donavan, who was a much better player but not TV material.  LD might hope for a college coaching job somewhere to retire on.


Yeah, ha ha, you mean the sucker city guy?


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *Wasn't aware...Imagine that.*
> *Still degrading....and Still reflects on the CURRENT Team.....*


*Here's to the " Hope " that your " Solo " rants do not*
*affect the cooking of " Meat " over the July 4th celebrations*
*while the " Flaps " you call lips on your face assail someone*
*in person because the audience on this Forum has tired of*
*the 3rd grade caricatures of individuals who easily live in *
*your head.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Here's to the " Hope " that your " Solo " rants do not*
> *affect the cooking of " Meat " over the July 4th celebrations*
> *while the " Flaps " you call lips on your face assail someone*
> *in person because the audience on this Forum has tired of*
> ...


Well that’s _*almost*_ coherent.

... almost


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Well that’s _*almost*_ coherent.
> 
> ... almost


*You understand " Almost " almost.............*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You understand " Almost " almost.............*


You are a disgusting fat body, Private numbnuts.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You are a disgusting fat body, Private numbnuts.


*"You goddamn communist heathen, you had best sound off that 
you love the Virgin Mary, or I'm gonna stomp your guts out! 
Now you DO love the Virgin Mary, don't you?"*

*Well Bob....?*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 17, 2019)

You know what makes me sad? You do! Maybe we should chug on over to namby-pamby land, where maybe we can find some self confidence for you, ya jackwagon!


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You know what makes me sad? You do! Maybe we should chug on over to namby-pamby land, where maybe we can find some self confidence for you, ya jackwagon!





*"You see, my mule don't like people laughing. 
He gets the crazy idea you're laughin' at him. 
Now if you apologize, like I know you're going to, 
I might convince him that you really didn't mean it."*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You know what makes me sad? You do! Maybe we should chug on over to namby-pamby land, where maybe we can find some self confidence for you, ya jackwagon!





nononono said:


> *"You see, my mule don't like people laughing.
> He gets the crazy idea you're laughin' at him.
> Now if you apologize, like I know you're going to,
> I might convince him that you really didn't mean it."*


----------

